

Combinatorial Creativity - jwco
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computational_creativity#Combinatorial_creativity

======
stephengillie
This is a concept I've been pondering in excess for the past several days. It
has spontaneously appeared twice on HN. Why has this idea so recently risen
within our collective subconsciousness?

